# Kontakt 6.2.2 is out!



## EvilDragon

Lots of goodies and Catalina compatibility. Also Creator Tools 1.2.0!


*Kontakt 6.2.2 - 2020-02-17*

*FIXED* Using Super Audio Cart by Impact Soundworks would cause hangs and crashes in certain cases
*FIXED* The effect of having "Unwind Automation" On was reverted after saving and recalling a multi or host project, when the assignments were made through KSP
*FIXED* There were still hangs and crashes when batch re-saving certain instruments
*FIXED* Kontakt would crash when trying to load NKM files directly from the operating system (Finder / Explorer)
*FIXED* Kontakt would crash when trying to load certain NKI files directly from the operating system (Finder / Explorer); only reproducible with NKIs from Kontakt Player libraries that were not activated on the affected device
*FIXED* Overwriting an NKI through the "Save as..." menu did not work correctly on macOS 10.15 Catalina
*FIXED* Kontakt could crash when adjusting LFO Retrigger across multiple groups
*FIXED* Button hover states would not appear as expected in v6.2.0 and 6.2.1 when controls where overlapping
*FIXED* After using the Creator Tools Instrument Editor on Windows, file paths would sometimes be corrupt when saving and recalling an NKI using Kontakt
*FIXED* KSP Arrays loaded from NKA files were erroneously populated from fallback data on snapshot recall
*ADDED* (by ED, this wasn't documented) KSP ui_table can have its value readout hidden by using $HIDE_PART_VALUE and the appropriate setter command


*Creator Tools 1.2.0 - 2019-11-14*

*ADDED *File Browser: Direct access to the file system, complementing the new Project Manager
*IMPROVED *New layout, allowing for more than one tool to be visible at once
*IMPROVED *All factory content (scripts, instruments, performance views, etc) are now easy to copy to a user location for direct editing; just use the new Help menu entry.
*FIXED *Instrument Editor: Pulling data from big NKIs (>90k zones) would be unreliable
*ADDED *GUI Designer: A new widget type is added: MouseArea
*ADDED *Instrument Editor: MIR type tagging can now be performed with Lua
*ADDED *Instrument Editor: Zone and group pan settings can now be set and retrieved with Lua
*ADDED *Tutorials: Populate Zones From Filesystem (Instrument Editor Lua Scripting)
*ADDED *Instrument Editor: New user zones field displays true when a zone is a user zone or false otherwise
*ADDED *Tutorials: MIR Type Tagging (Instrument Editor Lua Scripting)
*IMPROVED *UniqueID property has been removed, zone ID's are now handled automatically
*FIXED *Adding a UI element and then clicking undo would collapse the element tree


----------



## Ashermusic

Huzzah!


----------



## d.healey

> *ADDED *KSP: New MIR functions to detect pitch, RMS, peak level and loudness of any zone (user or standard)
> *ADDED *KSP: New MIR functions to classify samples based on their audio characteristics (e.g., Kick, Snare, Choir, Synth, etc)



These sound very interesting


----------



## EvilDragon

SublimeKSP update should happen soon (expect a day or two).


----------



## P.N.

d.healey said:


> These sound very interesting


Yes, i'm also intrigued by these, specially if they can retrieve that info in realtime. 
But even if they can't, it's already a big step up.


----------



## Jaap

Nice nice!


----------



## EvilDragon

P.N. said:


> specially if they can retrieve that info in realtime.



Nope, they're async. They scan through the whole sample, so if it's a long sample, it can take some time.


----------



## Guy Rowland

EvilDragon said:


> *FIXED *There were some audible clicks in certain cases involving looping samples played back with Time Machine Pro



This is a Good.


----------



## Steve Wheeler

Can we show the envelopes' GUIs (ADHSR/Flexible) on the main page of an instrument using KSP? From everything I've tried to dig up this was not possible, but a lot of these were older posts. Not sure if this has changed in 6.


----------



## Mike Greene

Am I understanding correctly that this update allows the user to import their own samples directly from the GUI?


----------



## EvilDragon

Steve Wheeler said:


> Can we show the envelopes' GUIs (ADHSR/Flexible) on the main page of an instrument using KSP?



No, unless you use a pretty hacky way to draw it with ui_table (and then you're limited with 128 points only).



Mike Greene said:


> Am I understanding correctly that this update allows the user to import their own samples directly from the GUI?



Correct!



EvilDragon said:


> SublimeKSP update should happen soon (expect a day or two).



Actually the repository is updated _now_. So grab the latest sKSP!


----------



## Vik

EvilDragon said:


> *FIXED *There are no more conflicts between MIDI and Host automation in Logic


----------



## Steve Wheeler

EvilDragon said:


> No, unless you use a pretty hacky way to draw it with ui_table (and then you're limited with 128 points only).



Thanks, EvilDragon. Realize that's probably been asked a lot, but the only stuff I could find was from several years back. 

I wonder if the ADSR in Gravity and CSS use this method but somehow change the look of it. 

Hmmmm... Clearly need to hit the books!

Thanks again.


----------



## henrik242

zones accessible via KSP - I like it!


----------



## EvilDragon

Steve Wheeler said:


> I wonder if the ADSR in Gravity and CSS use this method but somehow change the look of it.



They use exactly that method. Only the table is recolored.


----------



## bbyrne

Woo hoo ! The update fixed the bug where assigning midi ccs to Reverb parameters caused K6 to crash when trying to save the patch....


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov

Impressive.. Is there a manual already? It would be great to see how ui_mouse_area works for example.


----------



## galactic orange

EvilDragon said:


> *IMPROVED *The scrolling and animation speed in the Libraries tab has been adjusted


Hooray! I thought this might never be improved. Works like a charm now. It's the little things...


----------



## EvilDragon

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Impressive.. Is there a manual already? It would be great to see how ui_mouse_area works for example.



Check the demo instrument that comes with Creator Tools.


----------



## jcrosby

Hey E.D. this is a bit of a stretch but since your clearly VI-C's resident Kontakt dungeon-master I figured I'd at least toss this out as I very much doubt I'm alone in this....

I've reached out to NI multiple times about adding some straight forward user patches; (better yet UI "_macros_"); for composers who are just looking to import samples and do some straight-ahead sample manipulation without trying to re-write a commercial library... (ADSR --> Filter / Pitch / Amp... LFOs for the same kinds of things... Perhaps a few easy ways to manipulate fx from the front-facing UI...)

The TLDR is -- Short of hunting through your personal collection of commercial libraries hoping to find a few that are _friendly_ toward removing their samples, then adding your own; I can't say I understand why NI seems to think this _is_ what the user_ wants_... For anyone with a background in hardware it isn't unreasonable to expect Kontakt to be quickly accessible in conjunction with some really basic UI elements that are easy to manipulate and automate with a few simple clicks....

.... .... .... ....

Basically Creator Tools is cool for people looking to script. But why should the enduser feel like they're somewhat locked out from Kontakt if they're priorities are centered around writing and delivering on a deadline... ? ...


----------



## Patrik Herman

Does anyone know the Windows compatibility of CT? I've tried to run it some time ago, but the program was unable to start (no errors given, just a loading cursor and "Creator Tools has stopped working" message).


----------



## Mornats

jcrosby said:


> Kontakt dungeon-master



Love it!

Have you looked at the free Photosynthesis Engine? https://www.exoticstates.com/photosynthesis/engine


----------



## Patrick.K

EvilDragon said:


> *IMPROVED *An instrument can now be loaded with missing resources (samples, NKRs, etc) without the references being completely discarded, i.e., one can load an instrument, ignore missing samples, save it and reload it without losing data



Could someone explain me more precisely.
Does this allow to save even more Ram memory and also to load Big Templates faster?

The problem of Kontakt is that it also lacks an icon to purge directly from a click, to avoid going back each time in the menus.


----------



## EvilDragon

Patrik Herman said:


> Does anyone know the Windows compatibility of CT? I've tried to run it some time ago, but the program was unable to start (no errors given, just a loading cursor and "Creator Tools has stopped working" message).



CT works on W7, 8 and 10. If it doesn't run, check your firewall rules, it might be blocking the connection from CT to Kontakt.



Patrick9152 said:


> Could someone explain me more precisely.
> Does this allow to save even more Ram memory and also to load Big Templates faster?



Previously if you had "missing samples" message, then clicked "Skip missing", then saved the NKI, those missing samples were gone for good, you couldn't bring them back (other than dragging them back in manually and setting up zones how they were, which of course nobody wants to do). Now, references to those samples stay in the NKI even after you ignore the fact that samples themselves are missing. This has nothing to do with big templates, but it has everything to do with keeping the integrity of NKIs intact.


----------



## EvilDragon

jcrosby said:


> The TLDR is -- Short of hunting through your personal collection of commercial libraries hoping to find a few that are _friendly_ toward removing their samples, then adding your own; I can't say I understand why NI seems to think this _is_ what the user_ wants_...



So wait. You think that just being able to drag&drop your samples on top of the instrument interface is NOT useful? You'd rather dig into the instrument structure instead? Hm...


No, this is the best possible UX for such a scenario. Also the best thing is, the developer is in control where the user samples are supposed to go, this is to prevent instrument breakages by users trying to remove or replace stuff that developer never intended to be removed or replaced, etc.



jcrosby said:


> Basically Creator Tools is cool for people looking to script. But why should the enduser feel like they're somewhat locked out from Kontakt if they're priorities are centered around writing and delivering on a deadline... ? ...



Creator Tools are, as they say, development tools. It's not for end users on a deadline. You're mixing things up...


----------



## Patrik Herman

EvilDragon said:


> CT works on W7, 8 and 10. If it doesn't run, check your firewall rules, it might be blocking the connection from CT to Kontakt.


Thank you! I've turned the Firewall off (later added/changed rules), no luck. I'm on 8.1 currently, but I suppose I'll upgrade soon


----------



## Mrted

Is 6.2 update make Kontakt using more CPU than previous versions ? thx


----------



## Patrick.K

> Mrted said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is 6.2 update make Kontakt using more CPU than previous versions ? thx
Click to expand...

Could someone explain me more precisely.
Does this allow to save even more Ram memory and also to load Big Templates faster?
The problem of Kontakt is that it also lacks an icon to purge directly from a click, to avoid going back each time in the menus.


----------



## EvilDragon

Erm, I replied to that already?



Mrted said:


> Is 6.2 update make Kontakt using more CPU than previous versions ? thx



Not over here, no.


----------



## jcrosby

EvilDragon said:


> So wait. You think that just being able to drag&drop your samples on top of the instrument interface is NOT useful? You'd rather dig into the instrument structure instead? Hm...
> 
> 
> No, this is the best possible UX for such a scenario. Also the best thing is, the developer is in control where the user samples are supposed to go, this is to prevent instrument breakages by users trying to remove or replace stuff that developer never intended to be removed or replaced, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Creator Tools are, as they say, development tools. It's not for end users on a deadline. You're mixing things up...





EvilDragon said:


> So wait. You think that just being able to drag&drop your samples on top of the instrument interface is NOT useful? You'd rather dig into the instrument structure instead? Hm...
> 
> 
> No, this is the best possible UX for such a scenario. Also the best thing is, the developer is in control where the user samples are supposed to go, this is to prevent instrument breakages by users trying to remove or replace stuff that developer never intended to be removed or replaced, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Creator Tools are, as they say, development tools. It's not for end users on a deadline. You're mixing things up...



That's not what I meant. I meant that I don't see why NI doesn't see the value in letting users quickly define a few macros on the front of a new user patch without having to learn how to script.
A perfect example of this are factory preset scripts like _unison-portamento_, _arpeggiator_,_ unison x, _etc.

I basically just meant like the factory scripts allow the user make their own samples more pliable on the backside of Kontakt, it would be nice if NI understood the usefulness of a few factory presets for making user samples more pliable on the front side of Kontakt, e.g. _*Create 4 knobs,* *8 knobs*, *Create a toggle, *_etc.

I think most developers would probably prefer users *not* replacing their libraries samples with their own samples, (where possible), then saving it as a user preset. This kind of thing would only encourage the enduser not to do something like this... Unfortunately it's the only cheap hack for people working under a deadline... It basically benefits the enduser while encouraging people from not messing with or breaking commercial instruments...

Anyway I realize I'm OT, just figured I'd toss it idea out there since I've approached support about this multiple times but NI does not appear to take user feedback about how Kontakt could improve with any seriousness...

Apologies for the digression, carry on...


----------



## jcrosby

Patrick9152 said:


> Could someone explain me more precisely.
> Does this allow to save even more Ram memory and also to load Big Templates faster?
> 
> The problem of Kontakt is that it also lacks an icon to purge directly from a click, to avoid going back each time in the menus.



No! Had no idea this was even available. This is exactly what I mean... This would do the job... Just would be nice it there were a few preset options for the front end inside the script menu as well, but thanks! Will check this out.


----------



## Robo Rivard

My upgrade to Kontakt 6.2 is an absolute nightmare!!... I connected to Native Access, downloaded the upgrade, installed it, and... Everything disappeared from my computer!!... No more traces of version 6, only Kontakt 5 !!... The instruments from my templates don't show anymore in my Cubase 10.5!... What an absolute mess!


----------



## EvilDragon

jcrosby said:


> That's not what I meant. I meant that I don't see why NI doesn't see the value in letting users quickly define a few macros on the front of a new user patch without having to learn how to script.
> A perfect example of this are factory preset scripts like _unison-portamento_, _arpeggiator_,_ unison x, _etc.
> 
> I basically just meant like the factory scripts allow the user make their own samples more pliable on the backside of Kontakt, it would be nice if NI understood the usefulness of a few factory presets for making user samples more pliable on the front side of Kontakt, e.g. _*Create 4 knobs,* *8 knobs*, *Create a toggle, *_etc.



This is actually not really that easy to do. IMHO that shouldn't be a script-level feature, but a more integrated feature (just like Falcon's macro system, for example). However I wouldn't expect that to happen in Kontakt any time soon, there are some much higher priorities that need sorting out first. What you CAN expect, though, is some already existing instrument shells making use of the user zones feature, so they already give you the tweakability engine, but you can drop your samples in without resorting to going to instrument edit mode or scripting. I would expect the already mentioned https://www.exoticstates.com/photosynthesis/engine (Photosynthesis engine) to be updated with these facilities, say.




jcrosby said:


> I think most developers would probably prefer users *not* replacing their libraries samples with their own samples, (where possible), then saving it as a user preset.



Not if developers make use of user zone samples feature with that express purpose in mind. Then the library can be purposefully be created for interacting with user samples. Anyways there's a number of 3rd party developers already very interested in the feature, so things are going to happen.




jcrosby said:


> but NI does not appear to take user feedback about how Kontakt could improve with any seriousness...



Actually this is incorrect, but support desk is not the right place to put that feedback through, the NI user forum is.


----------



## jcrosby

EvilDragon said:


> This is actually not really that easy to do. IMHO that shouldn't be a script-level feature, but a more integrated feature (just like Falcon's macro system, for example). However I wouldn't expect that to happen in Kontakt any time soon, there are some much higher priorities that need sorting out first. What you CAN expect, though, is some already existing instrument shells making use of the user zones feature, so they already give you the tweakability engine, but you can drop your samples in without resorting to going to instrument edit mode or scripting. I would expect the already mentioned https://www.exoticstates.com/photosynthesis/engine (Photosynthesis engine) to be updated with these facilities, say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if developers make use of user zone samples feature with that express purpose in mind. Then the library can be purposefully be created for interacting with user samples. Anyways there's a number of 3rd party developers already very interested in the feature, so things are going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this is incorrect, but support desk is not the right place to put that feedback through, the NI user forum is.




Thanks ED... And thanks for the recommendations from you, and multiple folks for _Photosynthesis._ This does the job or sure...

Coming from hardware samplers I do find it kind of weird that I could build a heavily modulated patch from scratch more quickly in an antiquated EMU or Akai sampler than in most soft samplers... But the nice flip-side about software are free/open sourced options like Jeremiah's.... 

(Donated as it's greatly appreciated people like him exist  )


----------



## JLKooistra

Patrik Herman said:


> Does anyone know the Windows compatibility of CT? I've tried to run it some time ago, but the program was unable to start (no errors given, just a loading cursor and "Creator Tools has stopped working" message).


same here .... but after the 6.2 update it suddenly works!


----------



## Patrik Herman

JLKooistra said:


> same here .... but after the 6.2 update it suddenly works!


How simple - a CT update worked. Thanks!


----------



## angeruroth

EvilDragon said:


> *ADDED *KSP: There is a new type of zone that can be created and is fully accessible from KSP, allowing for dynamic mapping of samples, including end-user ones (set_num_user_zones(), set_sample(), set_zone_par(), set_loop_par() & is_zone_empty())
> *ADDED *KSP: All zone parameters can now be read from KSP (get_sample(), get_zone_par() & get_loop_par()); available for both user zones & standard ones


These are the first two reasons I have to upgrade from 5.8 

Is it known what file formats are allowed?


----------



## EvilDragon

All audio files that Kontakt supports.


----------



## Lindon

Does anyone have access to the KSP 6.2.0 manual yet? I seem to only have 6.1.0 available...


----------



## chimuelo

Lots of appreciated work went into this.
Thanks Mario.


----------



## EvilDragon

Lindon said:


> Does anyone have access to the KSP 6.2.0 manual yet? I seem to only have 6.1.0 available...



It's not yet updated.

EDIT: However, you can check out the demo instrument that comes with Creator Tools if you want to see how the new commands can be utilized.

If you update SublimeKSP to the latest (1.8.5) all the new engine and control parameters will be in there, so one scan of ksp_builtins_data.py should be helpful.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov

Looks like there is new manual:



https://www.native-instruments.com/fileadmin/ni_media/downloads/manuals/kontakt/KONTAKT_620_KSP_Reference_Manual.pdf


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov

Guys, can anyone help?

It's written:

*It is now possible to supply an async ID to the purge_group() function and get a return in the async_complete callback.*

How does it work? Something like this, right?



Code:


$i := purge_group(0,1)


It works in Kontakt. But Sublime Text does not compile it. It was not added?

Sublime Text does not compile this too:



Code:


wait_async(purge_group(0,1))


----------



## EvilDragon

Update SublimeKSP to the latest version.


----------



## jcrosby

EvilDragon said:


> So wait. You think that just being able to drag&drop your samples on top of the instrument interface is NOT useful? You'd rather dig into the instrument structure instead? Hm...
> 
> 
> No, this is the best possible UX for such a scenario. Also the best thing is, the developer is in control where the user samples are supposed to go, this is to prevent instrument breakages by users trying to remove or replace stuff that developer never intended to be removed or replaced, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Creator Tools are, as they say, development tools. It's not for end users on a deadline. You're mixing things up...


I totally skimmed your reply previously and didn't fully comprehend... Indeed drag and drop is insanely useful, and I had no idea that was already possible in Straylight until this weekend... Immediate insta-buy. Between this and Photosynthesis Kontakt is already taking me new places using my own sound design 

Really glad we'll see more of this in the future.


----------



## Fredeke

@EvilDragon: You are amazing. Do you work on SublimeKSP's development personally? Or do you just keep super up to date with that kind of stuff?


----------



## EvilDragon

I did have a few pull requests to it, mainly updating the builtins with new engine pars and functions as they're added to Kontakt. But also some minor features, like using /* */ type comments, "instpers" keyword, some syntax coloring fixes, etc.

Actually most recently I simplified how UI arrayed controls are declared. Now you get a for loop that gathers UI IDs, rather than a single line after every UI declare.


----------



## EvilDragon

6.2.2 is out! Changelog in first post.


----------



## polypx

EvilDragon said:


> All audio files that Kontakt supports.


I don't think you can drag NCW still ?


----------



## EvilDragon

Could be, didn't test. If it's not in the changelog nothing changed


----------



## Elpiniki_NI

polypx said:


> I don't think you can drag NCW still ?


Hi! Dragging NCW is supported


----------



## ratherbirds

Robo Rivard said:


> My upgrade to Kontakt 6.2 is an absolute nightmare!!... I connected to Native Access, downloaded the upgrade, installed it, and... Everything disappeared from my computer!!... No more traces of version 6, only Kontakt 5 !!... The instruments from my templates don't show anymore in my Cubase 10.5!... What an absolute mess!


Look in your vst cubase blacklist. Select Kontakt and reactivate it.


----------



## joac

EvilDragon said:


> *FIXED* The effect of having "Unwind Automation" On was reverted after saving and recalling a multi or host project, when the assignments were made through KSP



it only works on standalone not on vst ableton 10.1.13 win 10/ could it be something with launchekeymini? the standalone version worksfine but using it on ableton vst i get modifications on same instrument and others when changing one parameter (sorry for my bad english)

*FIXED* The effect of having "Unwind Automation" On was reverted after saving and recalling a multi or host project, when the assignments were made through KSP


----------



## EvilDragon

It definitely works in the plugin - that's where it really matters, since host automation is only displayed in standalone, but not used.


----------



## joac

I will try y to explain the best i can in english.

I don't know if the problem is with the software or my configuration. 

The problem i was having is that lots of parameter where being automated with others (even in the same instrument). 

It happens when reaching hos par. #511. Some instrumets starts to count the host par at number #311 so it reaches in the first instrument. Others when reaching that number by putting more instruments in kontakt, but eventually on the vst it makes that some parameter are afffecting other when reaching host par 511.
In the Standalone, when reaching host par. #511 it gives the name of the parameter being assigned and in that last one it says assigned to: and a lot more parameters appear but are not "bind".
On ableton is the same but the difference is that on host par. #511 it says the name of the parameter "...(AND OTHERS)". Removing the other parameter except ftom the one in that number makes it work ok , at least for now.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah 512 is the limit of available host automation parameters in Kontakt. If you breach it, that would happen. At this point you should use a second instance of Kontakt for those additional instruments.


----------



## azrulsaleh

Latest SublimeKSP is giving the following error on compile:

"Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/Users/studiob/Library/Application Support/Sublime Text 3/Installed Packages/KSP (Kontakt Script Processor).sublime-package/ksp_plugin.py", line 183, in run
add_compiled_date_comment=add_compiled_date_comment)
TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'add_compiled_date_comment'"

Everything was compiling before. Is there something I need to change on my end?


----------



## azrulsaleh

To clarify, toggling the "add compilation date/time comment" option under the tools in the menu makes no difference.


----------



## neblix

Hi, I had this issue when I upgraded and it was resolved by just restarting Sublime.


----------



## azrulsaleh

oh you're totally right! thanks!


----------



## EvilDragon

I have just found out that there has been one undocumented addition to KSP in 6.2.2.


Namely, now you can use $HIDE_PART_VALUE to hide the top-left corner value display in ui_tables. Go nuts!


----------



## McSound

Thanks! Very good news! Finally I can make value display by myself beyond table area!


----------

